# Anfänger - Downhill



## BullsCobra (18. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin Georg, 15 Jahre alt und komme aus Thüringen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Mountainbike gekauft und bin damit auch mehr oder weniger beim Downhill-Biking gelandet. Ich möchte das jetzt auch mal ausprobieren, deshalb habe ich vorher erstmal ein paar Fragen:

1. Ich habe bereits ein paar Grundkenntnisse im Mountainbiking, aber Downhill habe ich noch nie wirklich gemacht. Ich suche daher erstmal eine Downhill- oder Freeride-Strecke, am besten im Thüringer Wald oder Harz, welche sich leicht fahren lässt (Ich habe da z.B. die Freeride-Strecke im Bikepark Braunlage ins Auge gefasst, was haltet ihr davon?).

2. Mein Bike ist ein Bulls King Cobra Disc. Wäre erstmal die Frage, ob das dafür überhaupt geeignet ist? Es ist halt ein Hardtail und kein Fully. Aber ich will ja damit auch nicht den Bullhead runterfahren.

3. Welche Tipps könnt ihr mir geben?


Danke schon mal im Voraus!
Gruß,
Georg.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (18. November 2011)

Downhill ist ja ein dehnbarer Begriff, aber für das was ich drunter versteh ist es nicht geeigne. Ich würd mit dem Rad nicht ins gröber Gelände gehen, ist einfach nicht dafür gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (18. November 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort!
Hm, das war mir schon fast klar. Es ist halt kein Dirt Bike. Heißt das, ich sollte gar nicht an einen Bikepark etc. denken oder kann ich damit doch noch solche Tracks fahren (ohne die Northshore-Elemente)?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEPZTMbLpr0"]Bikepark Hahnenklee - YouTube[/COLO"]Bikepark Hahnenklee      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Gruß,
Georg


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2011)

Fahren kannst Du mit dem Bike alles, nur wie lange es das Rad mitmacht und wie viel Spaß Du damit hast ist halt die Frage.
Ich würde mit dem Bike einfach durch den Wald fahren und wenn Du einen Singletrail findest, dann fährst Du ihn und hast deinen Spaß. Im Bikepark wirst Du nur begrenzt Spaß haben.


----------



## ixw1x (18. November 2011)

Lern mit dem Hardtail erstmal ein paar Techniken und spaar dein Geld (so um die 1000/1200â¬ mindestens) fÃ¼r ein gutes DH-Bike


----------



## BullsCobra (18. November 2011)

OK, dann wird es wohl erstmal beim Waldweg bleiben .
Ich bin einfach zu ungeübt, das Verletzungsrisiko wäre viel zu groß. Ich will nicht professionell Downhill fahren, in Hochachtung vor den Profis, aber mir ist das einfach zu hart. Ich such einfach nur eine Herausforderung. Und da hab ich an solche einfachen Tracks gedacht.
Aber danke erstmal für die Hilfe!

Gruß,
Georg


----------



## cytrax (19. November 2011)

EDIT: Falscher Fred^^


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2011)

BullsCobra schrieb:


> OK, dann wird es wohl erstmal beim Waldweg bleiben .
> Ich bin einfach zu ungeübt, das Verletzungsrisiko wäre viel zu groß. Ich will nicht professionell Downhill fahren, in Hochachtung vor den Profis, aber mir ist das einfach zu hart. Ich such einfach nur eine Herausforderung. Und da hab ich an solche einfachen Tracks gedacht.
> Aber danke erstmal für die Hilfe!
> 
> ...



Nur mal so als kleiner Tip, schau mal hier im Lokalforum (in deiner Gegend) nach einer Gruppe die zusammen fahren, sollten noch keine DHler sein, sondern nur normale Tourenfahrer. Die fahren auch Trails, bei denen lernst Du eine Menge und im Notfall bist Du nicht alleine. Der Sport kann auch auf Trails gefährlich sein und wenn Du ohne Hilfe irgend wo im Wald liegst ist das nicht sehr lustig. Das ist zwar jetzt das ganz harte Beispiel, aber viele vergessen, dass es nicht immer die großen Sprünge sein müssen bei denen man sich verletzten kann.

Also viel Spaß beim fahren und wenige Pannen


----------



## flyingscot (19. November 2011)

Was fandst du jetzt an dem Video gut? Der Fahrer umfährt ja quasi alle Northshores und fährt neben der Strecke... das geht auch mit einem deinem CC-Hardtail, wenn du ein wenig Fahrtechnik hast. Das hat nun aber gar nichts mit Downhill zu tun.

Fahr erst mal Touren und Trails, da gibt es meist auch einige anspruchsvollere Abfahrten, die je nach Fahrtechnik und Fahrrad schon grenzwertig sind. Wenn die Trails mit der Zeit einfacher werden, einfach die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen...


----------



## BullsCobra (19. November 2011)

Danke, is eine sehr gute Idee! Ich werde mal in das lokale Forum schauen. 
Dass auch Trails gefährlich sein können, ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn ich auf DHler auf YouTube den Ochsenkopf (...) runterfliegen sehe, war das für mich wesentlich risikoärmer 

@flyingscot: 





> ..., wenn du ein wenig Fahrtechnik hast.


Genau da liegt mein Problem. Ich fand das Video gut, da es ungefähr das zeigt, was ich am Anfang jetzt hätte machen wollen (Offroad, kleine Jumps, leichte Northshore-Elemente,...). Dass das mit DH nur bedingt was zutun hat, ist mir schon klar, aber es wäre halt ein Anfang.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. November 2011)

Im Harz findest Thale. Sehr einfache Strecke mit Lift.
Da kommst man mit jedem Rad runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (25. November 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Im Harz findest Thale. Sehr einfache Strecke mit Lift.
> Da kommst man mit jedem Rad runter.



einfach schon, birgt aber auch Gefahren.

Braunlage ist schon ein guter Startpunkt für Freeride Anfänge. Aber das Rad würde ich nicht dafür nehmen wollen...
Geh wirklich mal ein wenig fahren im Wald. Fahr auf Trails und lass dir von anderen einiges zeigen. Und wenn du dann denkst: "mensch, ich möchte mehr" dann kann man sich immer nochmal ein Leihbike nehmen und erstmal schauen was da auf einen alles zukommt 

P.S.: ich bezweifel, dass man für 1000-1200  ein "gutes" DH-Rad bekommt. ansonsten hätte ich gern nähere Informationen


----------



## mueslimann (25. November 2011)

Und vergiss nie die Schutzausrüstung


----------



## BullsCobra (25. November 2011)

Danke für die Tipps!
Ich habe jetzt erstmal einen sehr guten Übungstrail im Wald (nur 10min Fahrzeit entfernt) gefunden. Ist zwar nicht sehr lang (schätze ca. 600m), aber er hat eigentlich alles dabei (kleine und große Wurzeln, verschiedene Steigungen und Untergründe, Jumps und Drops möglich) und lässt sich durch Freerides fast beliebig erweitern.
Schutzausrüstung ist klar - ohne Helm geht nix! Aber was brauche ich sonst noch? Da ich ja nun mehr Mountainbiking als direkt Downhill machen werde, nehme ich an, dass ein Fullface-Helmet nicht unbedingt nötig ist, oder? Was ist sonst noch wichtig? Welche Protektoren wären empfehlenswert?

Danke,
Georg


----------



## heifisch (25. November 2011)

Soviel, wie möglich.
Knieprotektoren und Handschuhe hab ich zum Biken eig immer an. Dann jenachdem, was ich machen möchte ne Halbschale, oder nen Fullface mit Neckbrace, und ne Protektorenjacke schadet auch nicht. Muss eig jeder für sich selber wissen, was er will. 
Wenn ich selbst hochtrete/-trage hab ich eig nie ein Jacket an, Fullface und Leatt auch sehr selten. Bei Localstrails zum hochschieben, wie auch im Bikepark bin ich eig immer mit Fullprotektion unterwegs.


----------



## flokko (26. November 2011)

Helm und Handschuhe reichen. Man muss ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2011)

flokko schrieb:


> Helm und Handschuhe reichen. Man muss ja nicht übertreiben.



so ist es, habe letzt jemand gesehen der ein 08/15 Bike hatte, aber einen TLD Helm  

Es reicht ein Helm und wenn uebehaupt Ellen/Knieschoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spacehamster (27. November 2011)

Was du an Schutzausrüstung brauchst, hängt halt davon ab, was du machst  und wie oft du dich auf die Schnauze legst... normaler Radhelm und  Handschuhe sind das Minimum, würd ich auch auf dem Kiesweg nicht weglassen. Für das, was du hier so beschreibst, sind Knie/Schienbeinschoner sicher auch nicht das Dümmste. Mehr scheint mir fürs Erste übertrieben. Aber eben, hängt von dir ab.


----------



## mueslimann (27. November 2011)

Da stimme ich zu. Helm und Handschuhe sollten eigentlich immer dabei  sein. Manche mögen ja keine Handschuhe. Mich stören sie gar nicht, aber  selbst dann wären mir störende Handschuhe lieber als im Ernstfall  wochenlang Wunden an den Händen.
   Was ich noch einwerfen will: vor allem wenn man im Gelände fährt ist  eine Brille nie verkehrt. Kleine Zweige von Bäumen und Büschen am  Trailrand oder aufgewirbelte Steine sind nicht so gesund für´s Auge.
   Ich würde mal sagen eine sinnvolle Reihenfolge wäre in etwa diese:
   -Helm (immer)
   -Brille, Handschuhe,
   -Knie (und Schienbeinschützer)
   -Ellenbogen
  -Rückenprotektor meist aber gleich eine
   -Protektorenweste...
   Irgendwo dazwischen oder am Ende käme dann noch einem Nackenschutz, da  wären wir aber schon weit jenseits dessen was Du vor hast.
   Außerdem würde ich sagen irgendwo zwischen Ellenbogenschonern und der  Protektorenweste (und auf jeden Fall aber vor dem Nackenschutz  ) käme  der Fullface Helm. 

Knieschoner wären also nicht verkehrt, vor allem wenn Du neues  ausprobierst (+Helm, Handschuhe und vllt Brille).  
Was auch immer Du machst lass Dir nur  eines nie einreden, dass Protektoren uncool sein. Wer das sagt, sagt es  immer nur so lange, bis es auf ins Krankehaus geht oder er wegen einer  Verletzung nicht fahren kann. Dann wär´s doch nicht so uncool  gewesen Schoner  getragen zu haben. 



spacehamster schrieb:


> Was du an Schutzausrüstung brauchst, hängt  halt davon ab, was du machst  und wie oft du dich auf die Schnauze  legst... normaler Radhelm und  Handschuhe sind das Minimum, würd ich  auch auf dem Kiesweg nicht weglassen. Für das, was du hier so  beschreibst, sind Knie/Schienbeinschoner sicher auch nicht das Dümmste.  Mehr scheint mir fürs Erste übertrieben. Aber eben, hängt von dir  ab.


----------



## BullsCobra (27. November 2011)

Gerade von 5h Biking zurück. Ich habe einen geilen Trail gefunden, Jumps, Drops, Steilkurven, Steinfelder, Raodgaps, Steilpassagen, also quasi alles dabei! Den können nur Profis gebaut haben. Ich fahre eig alles, nur die Roadgaps und eine Steilpassage noch nicht.
Dazu mal ne Frage:
Wie kann ich diese Steilpassage (größte Steigung 90%, Höhe ca. 5m, Untergrund: lockere Erde/Stein) richtig fahren? Gibt es besondere Fahrtechniken?

MfG,
Georg


----------



## rage_ (27. November 2011)

Arsch nach hinten, dosiert bremsen.


----------



## heifisch (27. November 2011)

Eben nicht das gesamte Gewicht aufs HR verlagen, sondern nur der Schräge anpassen. Du solltest noch immer zentral auf'm Rad steht, je steiler, desto weiter nach hinten musst du logisch um diesen Punkt zu erreichen. Dann die Bremsen dosiert einsetzen, die VR-Bremse nicht zu stark ziehen.


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2011)

BullsCobra schrieb:


> Gerade von 5h Biking zurück. Ich habe einen geilen Trail gefunden, Jumps, Drops, Steilkurven, Steinfelder, Raodgaps, Steilpassagen, also quasi alles dabei! Den können nur Profis gebaut haben. Ich fahre eig alles, nur die Roadgaps und eine Steilpassage noch nicht.
> Dazu mal ne Frage:
> Wie kann ich diese Steilpassage (größte Steigung 90%, Höhe ca. 5m, Untergrund: lockere Erde/Stein) richtig fahren? Gibt es besondere Fahrtechniken?
> 
> ...



Überreiz es nicht und wie gesagt, ohne einen zweiten Fahrer ist es wirklich dumm. Ich bin da vielleicht gerade etwas vorsichtiger, aber ein Bekannter hat sich vor wenigen Wochen auf einem Trail das Genick gebrochen (und der fuhr schon Jahre lang). Also such dir Leute die etwas können und als Backup dabei sind.


----------



## NightKids (28. November 2011)

backup ist gut, habe vor paar tagen meine ersten sprünge absolviert, aber hatte ein recht mulmiges gefühl alleine


----------



## BullsCobra (28. November 2011)

@Hopi: Das tut mir leid. Ich habe dieses Jahr auch einen guten Bekannten beim Segelfliegen verloren, ein sehr erfahrener Pilot. Ist eine traurige Geschichte...

Den Trail nehme ich zum Üben. Mit Thale etc. ist der nicht vergleichbar. Aber du hast Recht, ich werde mal ein paar Freunde fragen. Abgesehen davon sind aber auch immer Wanderer auf den Wegen unterwegs.


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. November 2011)

moin.
mein tipp
fahr nie ohne handy,auch wenn ihr zu zweit seid.
fahr nie ohne werkzeug.inbuss und evtl schraubendreher reicht.
meist spart das ne menge frust.ich habe sowas inner kleinen bauchtasche am gürtel.
aber nimm alte sachen denen es nicht schadet wenn sie bei sturz kaputt gehen.
wie ich deinen posts entnehme scheinst du viel zu fahren und versuchst zu lernen,aber wie willst du einer 90% (?!)steigung/gefälle fahren??das scheint mir eher ein "fallen" zu werden(drop)also arsch nach hinten und am lenker ziehen antreten und je höher desto bumms,also bitte sei vorsichtig und dann wäre eine fullfacehelm angebracht bevor du auf den vorbau/lenker klatschst.
im ernst denke du gehst zu schnell ran.
mach dir nen kleinen kicker und lerne dein rad in fliegen kennen(schwerpunkt etc)danach kannst du droppen

happy ride!


----------



## spacehamster (28. November 2011)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> im ernst denke du gehst zu schnell ran.



Den Fehler hab ich am Anfang auch gemacht. Zuviel gewollt, mich selbst überschätzt bzw Sachen gemacht, die einfach irgendwie gingen, obwohl ich eigentlich keine Ahnung hatte warum, und, äh, doppelter Wirbelbruch.

Fazit: Lass es lieber langsam angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (28. November 2011)

90%, nicht 90 Grad. Ein 5m-Drop mit einem Hardtail ohne ausreichend Schutz - also lebensmüde bin ich nicht. Aber danke, werd ich machen.


----------



## heifisch (28. November 2011)

90% sind gute 40° Steigung, das ist fahrbar.


----------



## navian (29. November 2011)

check doch mal ab, ob ein Bikehändler in deiner Umgebung evtl. Bikes verleiht. Ob du mit deinem Bike wirklich Spass haben wirst, naja, für deinen Einsatzbereich ist es nicht wirklich ausgelegt. Schau dich nach was gebrauchtem um, da gibts immer mal was. Was ahst Du denn für dein Bike hingelegt?


----------



## BullsCobra (29. November 2011)

Für Preis und Informationen siehe hier: http://www.bulls.de/modelle/cross-country/king-cobra/king-cobra-disc.html
Wie gesagt, mein Bike ist neu. Ich kann mir daher jetzt auch kein Profibike für 1200+ kaufen. Also wird es wohl erstmal dabei bleiben, aber ausleihen und mal ein Fully - das wäre schon mal nicht schlecht...
Bis jetzt fährt sich mein Cobra aber sehr gut und viel mehr will ich damit ja auch nicht machen. Ich frage mich halt immer, wie viel das aushält. Wo ist die Grenze für Jumps etc. mit einem Hardtail?


----------



## spacehamster (29. November 2011)

Prinzipiell ist es gar nicht schlecht, wenn du erstmal Hardtail fährst, so lernst du technisch einiges, was dir später mit einem Fully auch hilft.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. November 2011)

Mit dem Hardtail lernst Du nix was mit DH fahren zu tun hat, was Du nicht auch mit einem Fully lernen würdest.

Fahr mit Deinem jetzigem Radl so lange wie es hält, oder Du Kohle für ein besseres hast. Am Anfang hilft nur fahren, fahren, fahren ...
Besseres Material bringt da nur wenig.
Besonders da ein 500  Hardtail in der Regel besser ausgestattet ist als ein Fully für 1000.

Anstatt ein Fully für 1000 würde ich erst mal nach einem gebrauchtem Dirt Hardtail gucken. Sind billig und halten viel aus. Dazu ne günstige stabile Gabel und billige stabile Laufräder. Die Kiste wird zwar gut 15 kg wiegen, aber dafür alles mitmachen.

Und nicht entmutigen lassen, wenn es Dir unmöglich erscheint wie andere durch Wurzel- oder Steinfelder ballern. DH fahren erfordert viel Übung und auch "Gewöhnung". Was anfangs unmöglich und angsteinflößend wirkt, wird später nich mal den Puls um einen Schlag erhöhen.

Ebenso nicht von Stürzen vom Fahren abbringen lassen. Da muss jeder Anfäger beim DH fahren am Anfang durch. Wirklich verletzen tut man sich eh eher selten und vermeiden läßt es sich auch nicht.


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. November 2011)

@Bulls Cobra:

Also wirklich Gedanken machen würde ich nur, wenn du mit dem DH wirklich anfängst. Also ein DH Bike besitzt und fahren kannst.

Mit dem HT zu fahren, ist zwar auf sehr rumpeligen Trails anfangs eine Qual, weil das HT nix verzeiht. Mir ging es auch so. Mittlerweile fahre ich aber mit meinem HT (Cube LTD Team), fast jedes Trail bei mir im Wald vor Ort.

Auf die meisten Sprünge achte ich gar nicht. Eher suche ich mir eine saubere Linie und probiere diese so gut zu fahren wie es geht. Wenn du das geschafft hast, fährst du diese Linie automatisch schneller. So ist es zu mindestens bei mir. So kann ich oBATMANo nur zustimmen: fahren ist die einzige Medizin um besser zu werden.

Den DH Fahrern bei mir vor Ort gucke ich eher zu wie sie "fliegen", anstatt mich an denen zu orientieren. Also keine Gedanken machen, sondern fahren

grüße superhero


----------



## GravityFan (30. November 2011)

Hallo Georg,

vor etwa einem Jahr befand ich mich etwa in der gleichen Situation wie du (OK, ich war 3Jahre älter, bin halt so ein Spätstarter ) und habe mit sowas angefangen wie du es jetzt hast, nur nochn bischen oller (Cube Analog Disc 2010)). Nach dem üblichen Waldautobahnfahren dachte ich mir auch mal n bischen Gas zu geben. Also gings ab nach Winterberg und da erstmal auf die Anfänger-Freeridestrecken (Giro Freecross, Conti, 4X). Resultat: Viel Spaß aber auch wichtige Erkenntnisse:

Herbst + Matsch + Schwalbe Smart Sam = Viel Rutschen
Herbst + Matsch + Bärentatzen + olle Turnschuhe = Aua an der Wade + Aua zwischen den Beinen + Krater neben der Strecke 

Was habe ich gelernt: Flatpedals drann, griffige Schluppen an,  Muddy Maries drauf. Und ganz wichtig: Fullface ist nicht verkehrt! Das bringt schon einiges und bringt auch an so einer CC-Möhre einfach ein besseres Fahrgefühl (auch Kopfsache).
 Aus eigener Erfahrung sollte man allerdings nicht gleich nach den ersten Erfolgen zur Downhillstrecke flitzen und glauben da direkt runterzukommen. (Habs in Winterberg versucht und gab sicherlich ein gutes Bild ab während ich da runterzuckelte und mich an jedem drop gelatzt habe)
Trotzdem ist es eine gute Idee manche Sachen (mit der nötigen Schutzausrüstunge und jemanden zusammen, der helfen kann, wenns dich zersemmelt) einfach auszuprobieren. Beim ersten mal auf der Freeride in Willingen habe ich mir an den kleinen Northshore-Drops noch fast in die Hose gemacht, jetzt juckts mich nimmer und die ersten paar Doubles hab ich auf nem Trail auch schon gemacht (Dafür ist die Safety-Jacke zerissen).

Fazit: Sorg dafür, dass du dich einigermaßen sicher fühlst (mit Angst machste nur Fehler) und jemanden dabei hast der helfen kann und dich animiert neue Sachen auch einfach mal in Angriff zu nehmen. Wenn du dann eine Vorstellung davon hast wie das so irgendwie mit dem Freeriden/ Downhill läuft, dann leih dir in den Parks n richtigen Freerider und du wirst sehen, dass das Training mit dem Hardtail einiges gebracht hat. Letztendlich musst du aber selber wissen in welches Verhältnis du Risiko und Lerngeschwindigkeit setzen willst. Als Motivation kuck dir einfach mal den Radde an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=44924
wenn ich mich über die S***** Bremswellen in Willingen ärgere denke ich immer daran, dass der mit seinem Hardtail auch in Bad Wildbad runterdotzt und man auch einfach mal die A****backen zusammnkneifen kann.


----------



## enzu (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen, da ich dieses Jahr auch damit angefangen hab. Ich hab mir zwar direkt ein Fully geholt, da ich sowieso wusste, egal ob ich stürze, dass ich damit weiter machen werde und ein relativ schneller lerner bin was Sportarten angeht.
Der Anfang war zwar holprig und wahrscheins haben sich viele gefragt, was ich mit so einem Bike mache, wenn ich Drops oder doubles umfahre. Aber jetzt nach 6 Monaten läuft es viel besser und ich werd dem Bike immer mehr gerecht. Zwar mach ich keine über Whips wie andere mit dem gleichen Bike oder springe die übelsten Double oder Roadgaps (mit 26 Jahren denkt man öfters über solche Dinge nach), aber ich hab spaß und ich kann nur besser werden.
Wichtig ist wie viele schon sagten, die eigenen Grenzen zu kennen.

Kleines Beispiel. Juni hatte ich mein Bike und bin paar mal in Bikeparks gewesen Winterberg/Beerfelden, August dann direkt Portes du Soleil die schwierigeren Strecken gefahren, riesen Tables...kleinere Doubles. Lief anfangs alles gut, bis ich mir dann das Schlüsselbeingebrochen habe und ich 3 Tage rumsitzen durfte. Sowas öffnet einem zwar die Augen, aber das muss ja nicht sein. 
 Nun bin ich wieder unterwegs auf dem Rad und das schneller und sicherer als vor dem Sturz.

Jeder fängt anderst an und es kommt primär auf dich an, was für ein Typ du bist. Man kann klein Anfangen oder direkt ins kalte Wasser ( was härter ist ), auf jeden ist viel fahren die beste Übung.
Protektoren sind aber genau so wichtig, hätte ich meinen Neckbrace nicht, wäre wahrscheins schlimmeres Passiert, da mein Helm innen schon einen Bruch hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (1. Dezember 2011)

@GravityFan: Gibts denn nen Unterschied zwischen Flats und Bärentatzen?


----------



## BullsCobra (1. Dezember 2011)

Diese Tutorials sollten ganz hilfreich sein: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRsjY2_gTYY"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 01 Materialkunde & BikeausrÃ¼stung      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## GravityFan (2. Dezember 2011)

@Get_down:

Ja, da gibts n Unterschied.
Bärentatzen sind meiner Meinung nach sowas:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...edal-schwarz-silber-kugelgelagert::28542.html
Gibts zwar auch größer, aber im allgemeinen haben diese Pedale keine Pins (Metallstifte, die sich in deine Sohlen drücken)

Flatpedals(oder Plattformpedale) sind dann sowas:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ale/NC-17-Sudpin-III-S-Pro-Pedale::10610.html
Breite, große Pedale mit Pins.

Meiner Meinung nach lohnen sich anständige Flatpedals auf jeden Fall. 



Die Gefahr in matschigen/nassen Bedingungen abzurutschen wird minimiert
Der Druck auf einzelne Fußpartien nimmt ab (größere Fläche), was bei Flatdrops sehr angenehm ist
Wenn du mal den Pedalkontakt verlierst (immer als Styleversuch abtun, kommt cooler! ) dann ist es leichter mit den Füßen wieder auf so eine Pfanne zu kommen als auf eine schmale Bärentatze
Mit Klickpedalen habe ich keine Erfahrung, hätte da aber Bedenken nicht schnell genug rauszukommen, wenns mich latzt.


----------



## BullsCobra (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe meinen freien Tag genutz - 4h abwärts. War sogar noch ein anderer DHer auf dem Trail unterwegs (Aber fast doppelt so schnell wie ich und natürlich mit Fully ).


> fahr nie ohne werkzeug.inbuss und evtl schraubendreher reicht.


Diesen Rat werde ich wahrscheinlich nie wieder missachten! Mich hat's heute 4 mal gelatzt, zwar nicht schwer, aber mein Lenker hat sich bei zweien davon verschoben.


> frust


*JA!*

Frage: Ist es normal, dass nach 4 Wochen an den Ritzeln schon Zähne abgenutzt oder abgebrochen sind? Ich schalte eig nicht mal viel.

MfG,
Georg


----------



## meivin123 (2. Dezember 2011)

Wie hier alle meinen "Das rad würd ich nicht nehmen"...
Bin ewigkeiten mit so Bikes gefahren (noch schlechter) bevor ich mir ein DH Bike gehohlt hab.
Mann kann halt net so schnell fahren aber klappen tuts trotzdem.


----------



## hurby97 (3. Dezember 2011)

meivin123 schrieb:


> Wie hier alle meinen "Das rad wÃ¼rd ich nicht nehmen"...
> Bin ewigkeiten mit so Bikes gefahren (noch schlechter) bevor ich mir ein DH Bike gehohlt hab.
> Mann kann halt net so schnell fahren aber klappen tuts trotzdem.



genau so ist es! ich fahr jetzt seit 4 jahren mit meinem hardtail, das damals 500â¬ gekostet hat! klar hat sich anfangs manchmal frust breit gemacht... oft ist man langsamer als die anderen oder man will immer als letzter fahren, weil man das gefÃ¼hl hat man behindert die anderen, weil man langsamer ist. aber davon darf man sich nicht beeinflussen lassen...
heute soll ich mit meinem ht manchmal sogar vor den anderen fahren, weil sie mit ihren fullys das gefÃ¼hl haben das sie langsamer sind als ich... ist manchmal auch so. ehrlich gesagt macht es mir sogar richtig spaÃ mit dem ht zu fahren. wie gesagt, es verzeit nichts und das find ich ist auch irgendwie was positives. mit dem fully fÃ¤hrst du Ã¼ber wurzelpassagen oft einfach drÃ¼ber, mit dem ht versuchst du sie geschickt zu Ã¼berspringen um nicht so viel schwung zu verlieren und ich denke sowas kann mit dem fully dann auch von vorteil sein, weil du sowas automatisch machst.
ab nÃ¤chste saison fahr ich dann auch fully und das heiÃt nicht das mein ht dann nur rumsteht... ich werd es trotzdem auf unseren hometrail usw. fahren, weil es einfach geil ist! und ich denke so schlecht bin ich auf meinem ht auch nicht unterwegs. 
schaut euch einfach mal videos an. ;D klick
nur so zur info! ich bin der mit den gelben fox sachen ;D

ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meivin123 (3. Dezember 2011)

Spätestens wenn du mim Hardtail fast so schnell wie deine Kumpels bist, und dich dann aufs richtige DH-Bike setzt gucken die blöd aus der Wäsche .
Weil mim Hardtail ist die Fahrtechnik auch viel wichtiger.
Da verzeiht dir de Federung nicht jeden Fehler und du merkst sofort wenn du was falsch gemacht hast.


----------



## BullsCobra (3. Dezember 2011)

@hurby97: 
Du fährst das alles mit deinem Hardtail???
Sicher, dass das auch mit meinem Cobra geht (z.B. der Jump von 0:20min)? 

Aber abgesehen davon: geiles Video!


----------



## meivin123 (3. Dezember 2011)

Logisch geht das. Ist ja ne Landung dabei und du federrst jam it deinen Armen und Beinen mit.
Die ganzen Dirt pros fliegen ja auch 10m weit, und was weiß ich wie hoch!


----------



## BullsCobra (3. Dezember 2011)

Mir gings nur darum, dass es ja kein Dirtbike ist. Die Dirts sind ja (nehme ich mal an) verstärkt gebaut und haben eine spezielle Führung am Kettenblatt. Aber wenn ich das auch mit meinem CC-HT machen kann,...


----------



## meivin123 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja logo kannst du das machen musst halt die Landun richtig treffen.
Die Energie geht bei einer guten Landung ja net in den Rahmen sonder wird durch die Landung in Geschwindigkeit umgesetzt!


----------



## Jayesso (3. Dezember 2011)

hurby97 schrieb:


> genau so ist es! ich fahr jetzt seit 4 jahren mit meinem hardtail, das damals 500 gekostet hat! klar hat sich anfangs manchmal frust breit gemacht... oft ist man langsamer als die anderen oder man will immer als letzter fahren, weil man das gefühl hat man behindert die anderen, weil man langsamer ist. aber davon darf man sich nicht beeinflussen lassen...
> heute soll ich mit meinem ht manchmal sogar vor den anderen fahren, weil sie mit ihren fullys das gefühl haben das sie langsamer sind als ich... ist manchmal auch so. ehrlich gesagt macht es mir sogar richtig spaß mit dem ht zu fahren. wie gesagt, es verzeit nichts und das find ich ist auch irgendwie was positives. mit dem fully fährst du über wurzelpassagen oft einfach drüber, mit dem ht versuchst du sie geschickt zu überspringen um nicht so viel schwung zu verlieren und ich denke sowas kann mit dem fully dann auch von vorteil sein, weil du sowas automatisch machst.
> ab nächste saison fahr ich dann auch fully und das heißt nicht das mein ht dann nur rumsteht... ich werd es trotzdem auf unseren hometrail usw. fahren, weil es einfach geil ist! und ich denke so schlecht bin ich auf meinem ht auch nicht unterwegs.
> schaut euch einfach mal videos an. ;D klick
> ...



Mit was für einem Hardtail fährst du das denn? Ich hab immer Angst das mein Cube das nicht mitmachen würde.
VG


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. Dezember 2011)

@hurby97

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mit was du das gefahren bist.
Bei vielen Sprüngen in deinem Video (was sehr gut ausschaut), musste ich bei manchen Aktionen von dir, schon doppelt nachsehen ums zu verstehen.


----------



## hurby97 (3. Dezember 2011)

BullsCobra schrieb:


> @hurby97:
> Du fÃ¤hrst das alles mit deinem Hardtail???
> Sicher, dass das auch mit meinem Cobra geht (z.B. der Jump von 0:20min)?



ja, dÃ¼rfte eigentlich gehen. du solltest davor aber schon erfahrung m mit verschiedenen sprÃ¼ngen haben und das verhalten deines bikes in der luft kennen und aushalten dÃ¼rfte dein bike das auch. bei dem sprung sind es ungefÃ¤hr 7m bis in die landung und das war das 1. mal das wir den gesprungen sind, haben den nÃ¤mlich davor erst gebaut. ;D



Jayesso schrieb:


> Mit was fÃ¼r einem Hardtail fÃ¤hrst du das denn? Ich hab immer Angst das mein Cube das nicht mitmachen wÃ¼rde.
> VG



mein hardtail ist ein focus 4.9 dirt decision. hat vor 4 jahren mal 500â¬ gekostet... was teureres war einfach nicht drin, aber ich bereue den kauf eigentlich auch nicht ;D 
es wurden natÃ¼rlich ein paar sachen daran verÃ¤ndert ;D
man muss einfach testen wie weit man mit dem bike gehen kann...

achja, schÃ¶n das euch das video gefÃ¤llt. wollte es eigentlich auch hier uppen, aber es ist Ã¼ber 1GB groÃ und Ã¼berschreitet damit das limit ;D

ride on!


----------



## Jayesso (4. Dezember 2011)

danke hurby für die antwort. das dirt decision ist ja aber auch ein Dirt-bike. ich denke nicht, dass man das 100%ig mit nem normalen hardtail vergleichen kann. anderer rahmen, etc.


----------



## hurby97 (4. Dezember 2011)

jaa, der rahmen ist anders, aber guckt euch die videos von radde an.
sein rahmen unterscheidet sich nicht sehr von euren und hält alles aus was er dort fährt.
lasst gabel etc. erstmal ausm spiel. erstmal kommts so wie so auf die technik an.
später wenn ihr euch an größere sachn traut könnt ihr euch besser parts kaufen. so als anfänger reichen die sachn an einem komplettbike erstmal.

die rahmen die es jetzt gibt halten einiges aus ;D
selbst die alten damenräder mit dem tiefen rahmen halten viel aus. xD glaubt mir ;D
also habt nicht solche angst. mein rahmen musst auch schon einige landungen im flat usw. mitmachn und ich habe jetzt nach 4 jahren noch keinen riss oder so entdeckt. alles noch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (4. Dezember 2011)

Na, dieser Thread ist doch mal was!
Da wird man sonst halb erschlagen wenn man irgendwo davon berichtet, dass man solche Sachen mit nem hardtail machen möchte und hier wird das ganze mal vernünftig angegangen.
Mir gehts nämlich ähnlich: Kein Geld für ein normal - gutes Fully aber fürn HT, bei dem ich noch die Stoßdämpfer und Bremse wechseln kann. Super erleichternder und realistischer Thread!


----------



## Jayesso (4. Dezember 2011)

Welche Bremsen würdet ihr denn da empfehlen. Meinen Hayes Stroke Ryde traue ich nicht ganz. Und was für eine Feder. Reicht meine Rock Shox Dart3?


----------



## NoIdea (4. Dezember 2011)

Gleiche Fragestellung habe ich auch gerade. Da mein Budget, wie geschrieben, nicht für irgendwelche utopischen Gabeln reicht, wurde mir schon des öfteren die hier empfohlen: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/29498?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## hurby97 (4. Dezember 2011)

du traust deiner hydraulischen nicht? ich fahr mechanische xD aber die haben bis jetzt immer ihre aufgabe erfüllt und hatten noch nie irgendwas, außer wenn mal irgendetwas auf die bremsscheibe gespritzt ist oder so. jetzt nach 4 jahren fahren ist mir zum 1. mal der zug gerissen.


----------



## Jayesso (4. Dezember 2011)

naja. ich finde die packt nicht richtig, aber kann auch sein, dass ich falsch bremse


----------



## Cube99 (4. Dezember 2011)

Habe das Problem mit der Hayes auch. Werde es demnächst mal mit neuen Belägen probieren


----------



## BullsCobra (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute meinem Bike erst mal ein braun-gesprenkeltes Layout verpasst. Also gings nochmal schnell zum Bike Wash. Aber hierzu mal eine Frage: Wie korrosionsanfällig ist mein Cobra? Kann ich das nass in die Garage stellen? Da ich bei meinem vorherigen Rad viele Roststellen hatte (ist damals aber auch nicht sehr teuer gewesen), bin ich da vorsichtig. Was sind potentielle Ansatzstellen für Rost? Wie kann ich mein Bike dementsprechend pflegen?


----------



## Antonov96 (4. Dezember 2011)

@Bulls Cobra.
Was verstehst du denn unter drops?
Ich frag das deshalb,weil als ich angefangen hab war für mich eine
30cm hohe Stufe bereits ein drop und wenn du sagst,dass du sämtliche
drops auf einer scheinbaren Profistrecke fährst,würde mich mal
interessieren wie hoch die sind.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön zu sehen, das Leute sich nicht nur sauteures Zeugs um die Ohren hauen sondern mit einfachen Sachen Spaß haben. Und es stimmt, mit einem HT und weniger Federweg lernt man auf jeden Fall sauberer zu fahren.
Aber kontrolliert regelmäßig Rahmen (vor allem Unterrohr/Steuerrohr) und die Gabel.
Ist mir beides (nicht gleichzeitig) gebrochen und ich hatte Glück, kenne Leute die sind böse verletzt auf der ITS wieder wach geworden. XC-Sachen sind schon robuster geworden, aber eben auf Dauer doch nicht für DH geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (5. Dezember 2011)

Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her ist der Trail leicht, es fahren halt oft andere DHer drauf. Zum droppen gibt es einige Möglichkeiten (0,5-2m), aber richtige Drops sind eig fast keine eingebaut. Momentan bemühe ich mich aber eh erst mal um einen sauberen Fahrstil, sowas kommt dann später.


----------



## Biking_Steini (5. Dezember 2011)

BullsCobra schrieb:


> Für Preis und Informationen siehe hier: http://www.bulls.de/modelle/cross-country/king-cobra/king-cobra-disc.html
> Wie gesagt, mein Bike ist neu. Ich kann mir daher jetzt auch kein Profibike für 1200+ kaufen. Also wird es wohl erstmal dabei bleiben, aber ausleihen und mal ein Fully - das wäre schon mal nicht schlecht...
> Bis jetzt fährt sich mein Cobra aber sehr gut und viel mehr will ich damit ja auch nicht machen. Ich frage mich halt immer, wie viel das aushält. Wo ist die Grenze für Jumps etc. mit einem Hardtail?



Kann dir nur eins empfehlen: Keine Drops, kein Downhill, selbst Wurzeltrails bitte mit Vorsicht genießen. Hatte selber als Anfänger son Bike und ehe du dich versiehst, ist der Rahmen gebrochen , bei mir z.B. am Steuerrohr.Ein kleiner Haarriss in der Schweißnaht, kaum zu sehen. Wenn dir da mal das Steuerrohr abpfeift, na dann Mahlzeit. *Das Bike ist für solche  Belastungen (Rahmen, Gabel, Bremsen, usw.) absolut nicht ausgelegt.* Gemütliches Cruisen auf Wald- und Feldwegen kein Problem, aber nicht mehr. Also erst mal gemütlich auf die Waldautobahn, ein bissle üben, dann was anständiges kaufen und dann kannste fliegen lassen.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## ventizm (6. Dezember 2011)

wie er den schuss nicht gehört hat.


----------



## Biking_Steini (6. Dezember 2011)

ventizm schrieb:


> wie er den schuss nicht gehört hat.



Schuss zurück ... guckst du hier:

[nomedia="http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eY756ZEpBS8"]Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part2      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Hier wird ja wohl klar, was man mit ´nem Lowkost-Bike keineswegs machen sollte. 

@BullsCobra: Fahr als Rookie mit dem Bike ´angemessene´ Wege, was Gabel, Rahmen, Laufräder usw. hergeben.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## NoIdea (6. Dezember 2011)

Kannst Du das genauer definieren... "angemessene Wege"?!

Wenn ich das Video betrachte, dann sind die natÃ¼rlich auch wieder mit ner guten Geschwindigkeit unterwegs. Man kann doch, wie es hier auch des Ã¶fteren geschrieben wurde, mit nem 500â¬ Bike (bei der Diskussion spielt wohl der Rahmen die Hauptrolle) schon so einiges reiÃen, wenn man eben nich gleich durchstartet und sowas runter knallt.
Verstehe nicht wo das Problem sein soll -wenn ich daran denke, was ich schon so alles Ã¼ber die Jahre mit meinem 0815 von Real gekauften Bike gemacht habe...

Ich habe das GefÃ¼hl, dass einige da ein wenig Ã¼ber-sensibilisiert sind. In die Richtung: "Was, Du hast nen 500â¬ Fahrrad und willst damit auf Dreck fahren? Das bricht Dir durch!" Klar sehr subjektiv aber naja... Ich denk eigentlich auch nur an den Rahmen -Stichwort Steuerrohr. DÃ¤mpfer und Bremse bspw. tauscht man an sonem Bike eh (macht ja nur Sinn).


----------



## Biking_Steini (7. Dezember 2011)

Angemessene Wege ist ja wohl nicht allzu schwer zu verstehen. Du siehst ja, was man solch einem Bike zumuten, bzw. nicht zumuten kann. Bin selber schon mit Leuten unterwegs gewesen die son ´Teil´ hatten. Geht schon los beim Schalten: da krachst bei der Alivio/Acera dermaßen gräßlich, da wirds mir übel . Ne anständige XT dagegen macht nen super Job.  
Du schreibst: "Dämpfer und Bremse bspw. tauscht man an sonem Bike eh (macht ja nur Sinn)." Das kapier ich nicht ganz . Ich kauf mir doch nich son Billig-Bike, bau Bremsen und Gabel ab, kauf mir für 500 EUR (das kosten nämliche anständige Bremsen und ne Gabel mindestens) und klöppel die dann an solch nen billig Rahmen. Hääää ... da kann ich mir doch gleich für 1000 EUR nen anständiges Einsteigerhardtail kaufen.
Apropos "übersensibilisiert": Ich hoffe nur, das der arme Kerl, der mit gebrochenen Knochen im Krankenhaus liegt, nicht allzu "sensibel" ist.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe das GlÃ¼ck n Bike, welches 500â¬ neu kostet fÃ¼r 300 zu bekommen...
Und zwischen 500 und 1000 seh ich noch nen groÃen Unterschied -gerade als Student mit nem Zeitplan, der kein Arbeiten zulÃ¤sst

@Ã¼bersensibilisiert
Ja wie gesagt... alles subjektiv.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Dezember 2011)

Ein gutes Radl ist halt immer besser als ein einfaches - wenn man es bezahlen kann. Und wer nur ein einfaches hat, kann eben ein paar Sachen nicht machen und muss einfach noch öfter sein Zeug kontrollieren. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## BullsCobra (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich war nochmal in dem Fahrradladen, in dem ich mein Bike gekauft habe und hab dort mal zwei Verkäufer gefragt. Beide haben gesagt, mein King Cobra ist ein sehr gutes Rad, sehr stabiler Rahmen, gute Federgabel. Die Trails, die ich gerade fahre, kann ich mit dem Bike problemlos runter (wie schon gesagt natürlich mit einer angemessenen Geschwindigkeit). Nur wenn ich halt später richtig DH fahren sollte, soll ich mir ein richtiges Dirt kaufen.
Ich werde aber trotzdem weiter vorsichtig sein und immer schön den Rahmen überprüfen.
Mal noch eine Frage: Was haltet ihr von dieser Gabel? Der Verkäufer hat zwar gesagt, meine ist für das, was ich mache, vollkommen ausreichend, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal wissen, was man davon erwarten kann.
Und wie ernst schätzt ihr nun das Problem mit dem Rost ein (siehe meinen letzten Post)?


----------



## Flo-B (7. Dezember 2011)

Rost? Ne da brauchse keine Angst vor haben, der Rahmen und die (meisten) Anbauteile sind aus Alu und Alu rostet nicht.  

Die Gabel kannse vergessen, nichtmal wegen ihrer Funktion (wahrscheinlich aber auch), dein Rahmen ist da nicht für freigegeben und würde das wahrscheinlich auch nicht lange mitmachen.


----------



## BullsCobra (7. Dezember 2011)

Ok, danke. Ich hab nur gedacht, dass die Gabel den Rahmen vllt. entlastet, da es ein größerer Federweg ist. Dass dadurch eine höhere Belastung folgen kann, hatte ich garnicht bedacht.

zum Rost: Aluminium, schon klar, aber bei meinem alten Bike sind sogar die Bremsscheiben angerostet! Wie gesagt, lieber ein mal zu viel gefragt, als...


----------



## NoIdea (7. Dezember 2011)

Mich interessiert auch wieso ein besserer >Dämpfer< eine stärkere Belastung für den Rahmen sein kann.


----------



## heifisch (7. Dezember 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass die ZOOM Gabel eigentlich keine wirkliche Dämpfung haben, steigt mit dem FW die Einbauhöhe. Diese verändert dann u.a. den Lenkwinkel, dadurch kann der Rahmen vorne am Steuerrohr brechen.


----------



## NoIdea (7. Dezember 2011)

Ah, Danke!
Ich hatte mal davon gelesen, dass man das Rohr auf der Krone der Federgabel kürzen kann... Ich nehme mal an, dass macht man dann in solch einem Fall? Wenn man bspw. von 80mm auf 100mm Federweg wechselt?
Oder ist das totaler blödsinn und es gibt wirklich keine Möglichkeit in einem Bike, welches vom Werk ne 80mm Gabel hat auf eine mit 100 zu wechseln?¿?


----------



## heifisch (7. Dezember 2011)

Den Schaft kann man kürzen, wird man bei einer neuen Gabel auch müssen. Der Schaft ist das oberer Rohr, dass durch Steuerrohr und Vorbau geht. Das verändert aber nicht die Einbauhöhe. Manche Gabel lassen sich traveln, dh. im FW reduzieren, durch Spacer.


----------



## NoIdea (7. Dezember 2011)

Macht das dann überhaupt noch Sinn? Wenn ich doch die Gabel wg. einem höheren Federweg kaufe?

Besten Dank für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (7. Dezember 2011)

Ne, das macht keinen Sinn. Abgesehen davon, dass mir nicht bekannt ist, dass man diese Gabel traveln kann, zumindest mit einfachen Mitteln.


----------



## Biking_Steini (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen,

BullsCobra, beachte bitte, dass die Federgabel ( Zoom Flight 650) ne 20mm Steckachse hat. *Du wirst auch nen neues Laufrad vorne bnenötigen!!!!!*
Die Federgabel wirste im original Zustand mit 160 mm nicht verbauen können und auf 100mm traveln halt ich für vedammt unsinnig. Ferner lässt der Preis von mal gerade 120 EUR schon erahnen, das die nix taugt. Ne Downhill-Gabel mit 160 mm für den Preis kann nix anständiges sein. Die sieht zwar prollig aus, kann aber nix. Da behalt lieber die Suntour.
Denk auch mal bitte dran, dass bei solchen eigenen Konfigurationen schnell mal die Garantie vom Bike flöten geht, wenn man so sicherheitsrelevante Teile tauscht.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Biking_Steini (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich noch mal,

BullsCobra, haste das Bulls-Bike jetzt eigentlich schon????
Wenn nich, spar die ganze Bastelei, kauf dir z.B. im Ausverkauf nen 2011-Modell (z.B. Radon ZR Team 6):

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a45700/zr-team-6-0.html

Da haste nen stimmiges Einsteiger-Rundum-Sorglos-Bike. Schau nach ob es nen Sevicepartner v. Radon in deiner Nähe gibt, an den kannste dich wenden:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Service-Partner_id_5257_.htm

Lass dich nich bei B---s von den Preis blenden: UVP 799 EUR, jetzt 599 EUR .... alles Quatsch, reine Marketingstrategie.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## BullsCobra (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja, wie gesagt habe ich mein Cobra schon.


----------



## BullsCobra (11. Dezember 2011)

Da das Wetter nochmal gut war, bin ich gestern unterwegs gewesen. Jenaer Kernberge und obere Horizontale (sehr empfehlenswerter Trail trotz kaum Höhenunterschied). Hin- bzw. Rückfahrt großteils mit der Bahn. Die gesamte Tour war nicht allzu lang, müssten ca. 45km mit mehreren hundert Höhenmetern gewesen sein. War gerade gegen Abend sehr schön.


----------



## BullsCobra (24. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir liegt mittlerweile der erste Schnee. Da ich mich schon bei meinen letzten Fahrten wegen Nässe öfters gelegt habe und auch im Winter ab und an mal biken möchte, bräuchte ich bitte mal ein paar Tipps:
Profis schaffen auch bei Nässe die atemberaubendsten Trails mit ordentlich Speed, während ich mich an jeder feuchten Wurzel fast latze. Was muss ich bei nasser/glatter/verschneiter Fahrbahn beachten?
Inwiefern sind Ice-Spikers empfehlenswert? Auf vereisten Strecken ist die Wirkung logisch, aber sind die im Schnee unbedingt erforderlich (überhaupt wirksam)?
Sollte ich überhaupt im Winter fahren, oder lieber mein Radl stehen lassen, bis ich wieder Boden sehe?

Ich wünsche allen noch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß,
Georg


----------



## heifisch (24. Dezember 2011)

Das Bike rutscht durchaus mal, auch öfter. Der Trick dabei ist locker zu bleiben, wenn man das Bike unter sich arbeiten lässt anstatt fest drauf zu stehen fängt es sich meist wieder. Bei nassen Wurzeln am besten im 90° Winkel drüber fahren und das VR leicht entlasten.
Spikes helfen nur auf Eis weiter, im Schnee ist ein passendes Profil und niedriger Luftdruck viel wichtiger.


----------



## Fusionrider (25. Dezember 2011)

Wichtig ist, wenn es rutschig ist, vor allem in Kurven genug Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen und nicht aus Angst das Gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern. Ansonsten rutscht das Vorderrad vor dem Hinterrad, was ein äußerst unangenehmes Gefühl verursacht und recht schnell zum Sturz führt.


----------



## heifisch (25. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt, das sollte man noch erwähnen. Die Mischung aus VR richtig be- und entlasten machts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, das Bike unter dir arbeiten lassen. Keine genau Linie (5-10cm Breite) sondern einen Korridor (50cm Breite) raussuchen in dem du bleiben willst. Wo das Rad innerhalb dieses Korridors fährt bleibt dem Rad überlassen. Dabei locker stehen, Lenken über Gewichtsverlagerung (links/rechts Lehnen, NICHT durch drehen am Lenker). Rad unter dir zum Kurveninneren legen. Lenker auch nicht allzu fest halten*, nur Umschlagen verhindern. Geschwindigkeit bringt hier auch Stabilität. Finger soweit es geht von den Bremsen lassen, mit der Vorderradbremse extrem vorsichtig sein. Je sicherer man mit kurz blockierenden Vorderrädern umgehen kann, desto besser klappts in dem Matsch...

Und dann brauchs nicht zuletzt GAAAAANZ viel Erfahrung damit das ganze auch funktioniert . Gerade das locker-bleiben ist ein Problem für viele...

grüße,
Jan

*Kann man in der Ebene / auf dem Forstweg schön üben indem man in normaler Attack-Position (/Grundposition => Arme/Beine angewinkelt, Kinn überm Vorbau, Oberkörper möglichst richtung horizontal) fährt und den Lenker aber garnicht festhält. Aus Daumen und Mittelfinger an jeder Hand einen Ring bilden, der um den Lenker liegt, damit man im Notfall schnell feste zugreifen kann. Oberkörper aber komplett aussm Rücken halten und auch das Lenken komplett über Gewichtsverlagerung.


----------



## BullsCobra (12. Januar 2012)

Hey!
Ich habe letzens einen Freund getroffen, der professionell DH fährt. Der hat sich mein Bike mal kurz angeguckt und mir ausrichten lassen, dass ich LUFT IM BREMSSYSTEM habe! Ich bin zwar noch nicht so erfahren, aber ich glaube, das ist nicht gut!
erste Frage: Wie hat der das gemacht? Ich war wie gesagt nicht dabei. Wie merke ich also, ob ich Luft im Bremsschlauch habe?
zweite Frage: Kann ich dagenen selber was machen oder muss ich zum Bikeshop? Wie dringend ist die "Reparatur"? Kann ich damit noch fahren, oder sollte ich lieber sofort zu dem Laden?


----------



## heifisch (12. Januar 2012)

Das merkt man, weil sich bei Luft im System der Druckpunkt verändert. Du solltest deine Bremsen entlüften (lassen), kann man selbst machen, gibt genug Videoanleitungen. Wenn du es dir nicht zutraust geh zum Bikehändler und lass es dort machen.


----------



## BullsCobra (12. Januar 2012)

Ok, danke, werd mal schauen.


----------



## Biking_Steini (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

wie heifisch schon schreibt, ist ein Zeichen für Luft im System    ...
Das solltest du möglichst schnell in Ordnung bringen (lassen), da es sich bei der Bremse schließlich um das sicherheitsrelevanteste System beim Bike handelt. Fällt das während der Fahrt irgendwann mal aus, kann das sehr übel enden. 
Als Anfänger ist das mit dem Entlüften aber gar nicht so einfach. Du brauchst das richtige Öl, ein Bleeding-Kit (Spritzen, Schläuche, Adapter usw.) und schon ein wenig Geschick. Schau mal bei Mountainbike-Magazin.de rein, als Suchbegriff ´Bremse entlüften´ eingeben. Da findeste ein paar nette Workshops zum Thema. Als Anfänger würd ich dir aber doch raten, mal bei deinem Bike-Händler vorbeizuschauen.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## BullsCobra (13. Januar 2012)

Naja, selbst werde ich das nicht machen. Also auf zum Bikeshop!


> Das merkt man, weil sich bei Luft im System der Druckpunkt verändert.


Also davon habe ich nichts gemerkt. Die Discs bremsen nach wie vor sehr gut, auch der Druckpunkt hat sich nicht verändert. Außerdem kannte der DHer mein Bike ja noch nicht, der hat nur kurz irgendwo rumgetastet und gesagt, dass da Luft drin ist. Ich werd's demnächst einfach mal testen. Inwiefern ändert sich das Bremsverhalten (außer der Änderung des Druckpunktes)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvO_Kevin (14. Januar 2012)

Hy Georg,
Ich denke ich kann dir ganz gut helfen. Hab mir damals auch ein Bulls geholt und ging so meine ersten schritte in die downbillszene. Angefangen hat's mit Sprüngen Drops etc.
Doch das Bike hat nicht lange durchgehalten und bin dann auf ein specialized big Hit umgestiegen. Ich kann dir sagen auf so einem Rad lernst du automatisch besser und riskanter zu fahren.


----------



## NoIdea (14. Januar 2012)

Hey, kannst Du erläutern was genau Deine Erfahrungen bezüglich "hat nicht lange durchgehalten" sind?


----------



## jan84 (14. Januar 2012)

EvO_Kevin schrieb:


> [...]Ich kann dir sagen auf so einem Rad lernst du automatisch besser und riskanter zu fahren.



Was ist der Nutzen davon riskanter zu fahren?


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (17. Januar 2012)

hey georg,  
ich bin auch grad mit so ner cc schleuder durch n wald rattern, und hab mir nach den ersten 3 monaten sofort n anderen vorbau plus lenker drangebaut (so 700 mm lenker und 40-60 mm vorbau) ...
ich finde das das ne ganz andere fahrtechnik mit sich bringt, also wenn du das geld (so ca 50 ) hast würd ich das machen 
lg


----------



## BullsCobra (17. Januar 2012)

Danke, werd mal schauen. Aber die Liste ist laaaaaaaaaang und wird immer länger 
Als ich heute wieder unterwegs war (wir hatten frei ), habe ich mich gefühlt wie auf einem Rennrad! Die Federung hat (wegen der niedrigen Temperaturen) so gut wie nix von sich geben. Von 100mm Federweg waren nur etwa 30 in Aktion. Selbst unter Belastung gings nicht über 50. Da die Suntour aber allgemein nicht so schön arbeitet (ich könnte bei meinem Fliegengewicht manchmal schon vergessen, dass sie überhaupt da ist), werde ich mir wahrscheinlich eine Luftfedergabel kaufen.


----------



## BullsCobra (17. Januar 2012)

KÃ¶nnte mir evtl jemand etwas empfehlen? Preisklasse wÃ¤re bis ca. 150â¬, wenn mÃ¶glich (wie gesagt, die Liste ist laaaaang). Ob neu oder gebraucht ist mir eig egal, sollte halt blos dann in einem gutem Zustand sein. 
Was haltet ihr z.B. von der Suntour Raidon Air? Oder wÃ¤re ich doch mit einer Stahlfedergabel, z.B. Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3, besser beraten? Welche ist im Vergleich besser?
Oder meint ihr, dass ich doch lieber bei meiner Suntour-Gabel bleiben sollte?


----------



## /dev/random (17. Januar 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal schauen ob es eine zu deinem Gewicht passende Feder gibt. Das ist allemal günstiger als eine neue Gabel.


----------



## BullsCobra (18. Januar 2012)

Danke, ich wusste garnicht, dass das so einfach überhaupt möglich ist! Muss ich außer dem Härtegrad und dem Federweg noch irgend etwas beachten?
Ich habe jetzt zum Beispiel diese gefunden. "Extra weich" hört sich ja für mein Gewicht erstmal gut an. Aber kann ich den Härtegrad überhaupt mit der Gewichtszulassung vergleichen? Welche Härte sollte ich dann nehmen? Und die generelle Frage: Bekomme ich diese Feder überhaupt in meine Gabel rein?
Sry, dass ich so viel frage, aber ich habe halt noch nicht so viel Erfahrung


----------



## BullsCobra (18. Januar 2012)

OK, habs gemerkt, die ist nicht für die Suntours gebaut, also werde ich sie auch nicht da rein bekommen. Aber was ist dann mit dieser?


----------



## --- (19. Januar 2012)

Lies halt die Beschreibung.

-> 





> - für DURO DJ D 35mm
> - links
> - Spiralfedern (per Stück)
> - hart und weich
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (19. Januar 2012)

Sry, das ist jetzt aber die richtige!


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (19. Januar 2012)

Bestell dir gleich noch das mit 
vorbau :http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30227_Hussefelt-Vorbau-OS-Modell-2012-.html
lenker: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20594_Hussefelt-20mm-OS-Rizer-Lenker-.html
wie gesagt bringt n gutes plus an kontrolle mit sich


----------



## BullsCobra (19. Januar 2012)

Macht das im Ernst so einen großen Unterschied? Von der Ergonomie her ist doch nicht viel anders, oder?
An dieser Stelle erstmal DANKE, dass ihr mir hier bis jetzt alle so gut geholfen und mich beraten habt!!!


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (19. Januar 2012)

ja macht es. eine cc schleuder hat meist einen längeren vorbau und einen kürzeren lenker. wenn du aber abfahrtsorientierter fahren willst brauchst ein besseres maß an handling. 
EDIT: kurzer lenker, langer vorbau -> gut für ausdauernde touren und anstiege (besserer komfort)
kurzer vorbau, langer lenker -> besseres handling jedoch zu lasten vom "bergrauf fahren"


----------



## BullsCobra (21. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gerade noch überlegt, ob es evtl. sogar sinnvoll wäre, auch gleich stärkere Felgen (DH-Felgen) zu bestellen. Ich bin zwar bis jetzt meistens in eher harmloserem Gelände unterwegs, aber eine Acht ist ja schnell mal drin.


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (22. Januar 2012)

DH felgen wären für deinen rahmen denk mal zu breit. die eignen sich auch eher für breite reifen was auf keinen fall passen kann. was vllt eine möglichkeit wäre dj felgen reinzubasteln die ca die gleiche breite haben  dann musst du aber auch einen finden der dir das günstig einspeicht weil das nich so einfach ist 
ich würd vllt mal bei deinem dealer schaun aber ob sich das so lohnt is ne andere frage...


----------



## Serpentinebiker (22. Januar 2012)

Also ich gurke zurzeit auch mit nem günstigen Cross-Country Bike auf einigen härteren Trails ( leider mit v-brakes...) und spare aufn Freerider. Ich denke, deine Suntour Gabel sollte erstmal reichen, ich fahr sie selber ( xcm v3, ist glaub die gleiche) und finde, dass sie für den Preis relativ viel mitmacht. Aus meiner Erfahrung mit der Gabel vermute ich, dass die mangelnde Federwegs- Ausnutzung weniger mit der Kälte zu tun hat. Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem und hab sie eeinschicken lassen. Mein Händler sagte, dass ziemlich viel Wasser reingelangt ist ( ich konnte übrigens gar nicht mehr einfedern), suntour hat mir eine neu geschenkt  Naja, die neue hat das gleiche Problem, durch mangelhafte Verarbeitung der Dichtringe tritt beim im-regen-fahren und beim abwaschen mitm Schlauch Wasser ein, die Folge ist nicht ausreichende Federwegsnutzung. Mein Tipp für dich: Probier mal die Schrauben unterhalb der Tauchrohre zu lösen. Stell dein rad auf den Kopf ( also auf lenker und sattel) und schau , ob es beim einfedern tropft. feder so lange ein und aus, bis es nichtmeher tropft. schrauben drauf und schau mal, wie sie sich dann anfühlt. Falls deine Gabel nicht in Kontakt mit Wasser gekommen ist, dann bring sie zum Händler. Falls dir das alles zu lästig ist, hol dir ne stabile cc-gabel, ich denke mit der rock shox recon wirste zufrieden sein, gibts als stahl und luftvariante. Ansonsten die dirtjumper, ne rock shox reba ( vielleicht zu teuer) oder ne suntour duro, weis grad nich obs die mit 100 mm gibt, schau einfach mal nach. Ansonsten hält dein rad fürs erste ziemlich viel aus, ich bin schon 1m- Drops mit meinem Scott Aspect gefahren


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (22. Januar 2012)

1 m drops fahre ich mit meinem ghost se 2000 auch. nur is das relativ zeitaufwendig weil ich nach jedem 3. fahren die laufräder neu auszentrieren muss


----------



## Serpentinebiker (22. Januar 2012)

> 1 m drops fahre ich mit meinem ghost se 2000 auch. nur is das relativ zeitaufwendig weil ich nach jedem 3. fahren die laufräder neu auszentrieren muss


 
Genau so gehts mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (23. Januar 2012)

So, Feder und Lenker sind jetzt erstmal bestellt, Vorbau kommt vllt. auch noch.

@Serpentinebiker
Die Feder in meiner Gabel ist für 60-80kg ausgelegt, und da lieg ich nunmal drunter. Also hilft der Rest da auch erstmal nur bedingt. Aber danke für den Tipp, ich werd das auch mal ausprobieren. Sowas ähnliches hatte mir der Verkäufer im Laden auch gesagt. Aber für alle, die diesen Thread irgendwann mal lesen und das dann auch machen sollten: Bitte ERST auf den Kopf stellen und DANN die Schrauben lösen, sonst kommt einem eventuell das Ölbad entgegen .


----------



## Quator94 (23. Januar 2012)

Wohoo, nochmehr Enduro-Freeride-Hardtail-Crosscountries 

Zeigt doch mal ein paar Bilder von euren Bike, finde solche Umbauten total interessant


----------



## Serpentinebiker (24. Januar 2012)

@quator 94 :

mein Hardtail ist einfach zu einfach aufgebaut, um Bilder reinzustellen  Wenn ich mal wieder Geld hab, rüste ich scheibenbremsen,gabel, laufräder, enker, vorbau und sattel auf, dann passts von der Technik und Optik her, weil mir mein Rahmen eig. gut gefällt.


----------



## Quator94 (25. Januar 2012)

Trotzdem zeigen 

Vielleicht haben wir ja noch ein paar Tipps für dein Bike.


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (25. Januar 2012)

Nur ma so am rande: Weiß zufällig einer wie sich bei einer Scheibenbremse die löcher für die schrauben weiten können ?! Hab ich heute bemerkt


----------



## jan84 (26. Januar 2012)

Welche Löcher meinst du?
Wenn da alles korrekt montiert ist kann sich da eigentlich weder was bewegen noch weiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (26. Januar 2012)

Die Scheiben. Bei angezogener bremse kann ich das Rad n paar cm vor und zurück bewegen. Dachte ers es liegt an der nabe aber ich habs hinterrad rausgebaut und das dann halt bemerkt... Zsm gebaut hat übrigens das ganze bike mein dealer in brilon (außer vorbau und Lenker)


----------



## jan84 (26. Januar 2012)

Welche Bremsscheiben und Naben sind es? Es bewegt sich die Bremsscheibe gegenüber der Nabe?


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (26. Januar 2012)

Also bremsen hab ich tektro auriga comp 160/160, naben Shimano 475 Disc.
Wie gesagt bewegt sich die bremscheibe bei gezogener bremse nicht. nur das laufrad kann man um n paar cm hin und her drehen.


----------



## Mirko29 (26. Januar 2012)

Könnten die Beläge sein. Aber ein paar cm wären dafür eigentlich schon ein bißchen viel...


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (26. Januar 2012)

Man sieht ja deutlich das sich die bremsscheibe NICHT bewegt - sondern eben nur das laufrad


----------



## Quator94 (27. Januar 2012)

Das ist bei Centerlockscheiben normal habe ich bei meinem Prophete auch manchmal


----------



## Biking_Steini (27. Januar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Das ist bei Centerlockscheiben normal



Bei der Shimano 475 Disc handelt es sich meineserachtens um eine einfache Alivio-Nabe mit 6-loch-Diskaufnahme, nix mit Centerlock. 
Die Anschraublöcher werden sich kaum vergrößern, dafür ist die Scheibe zu hart. Da ist es eher möglich, daß die Schrauben ausgenudelt sind (extrem bei Alu-Schrauben). Schrauben und Drehmoment überprüfen, ansonsten mal die Nabe genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Auf jeden Fall Fehler beheben, sonst kanns ungemütlich werden. 

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Quator94 (27. Januar 2012)

Meine billige Alivio-Nabe hat auch Centerlock...


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (27. Januar 2012)

Schön. Wieso hab ich die letzten Beiträge nich gelesen.. Hät ich jezz noch ne hinter bremsen Scheibe und keine 8 im voderrad -.-


----------



## Quator94 (27. Januar 2012)

Was hastn angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (28. Januar 2012)

Auf so nem kleinen Anfänger trail bei uns im Wald beim runterfahren stark gebremst, wo s dann so schön 'klack' gemacht hat und ich in der darauf folgenden engen kurve nur mit dem voderrad bremsen konnte was mir im schreck Moment auch nich viel gebracht hat. Tja und dann war da diese senkrechte klippe... Zum Glück is mir nichts passiert nur das voderrad und der Helm hat was abbekommen.. Und die Scheibe is halt weg


----------



## Serpentinebiker (28. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück is nix passiert! und warum hats die Bremsscheibe jetzt rausgerissen?


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (28. Januar 2012)

Ich denke ma wegen den schrauben. Eine hats ganz gerissen die steckt noch ohne kopf in der nabe. Die andern sind weg.


----------



## BullsCobra (8. Februar 2012)

Ich war in den letzten Tagen am Ochsenkopf Ski fahren und musste dort natürlich auch mal den Bullhead runter. Leider ist der im Winter (wie die Pisten irgendwann auch) relativ langweilig, also dann immer schön quer durchs Gelände. Da freut man sich dann, wenn sich die Bretter bei jeder Bodenwelle von den Füßen verabschieden...

Aber wieder zurück zum Thema:
Da ich gerade Ferien habe und deshalb auch endlich mal dazu komme, mein Bike ein wenig aufzupolieren, wollte ich wissen, was so die wichtigsten Punkte einer Winterwartung sein sollten. Da ich meine Gabel höchstens auseinander, aber nicht wieder zusammen bekomme, sagt mir am besten einfach, welche Bauteile ich mit welchem Pflegemittel behandeln und was ich wo nachstellen und anziehen muss, damit mein Bike nicht in seine Einzelteile zerfällt 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Datenwurm (16. Februar 2012)

Möglichst alle Teile abmontieren und mit Seifenwasser reinigen. Dabei kann man alle Teile gut auf Defekte, Risse usw. überprüfen. Schaltung sollte leicht geölt werden. 
Laufräder kann man auch selber zentrieren - einfach in Gabel/Hinterbau lassen und ab gehts.


So wie die Gabel aufgeht geht sie auch wieder zusammen - ist kein Hexenwerk drinne.


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (16. Februar 2012)

Bei ner Luftfedergabel würd ich aber aufpassen, die kann dir auch mal um die Ohren fliegen


----------



## bikeannie (16. Februar 2012)

Fahren kannst Du mit dem Bike alles, nur wie lange es das Rad mitmacht und wie viel Spaß Du damit hast ist halt die Frage.
Ich würde mit dem Bike einfach durch den Wald fahren und wenn Du einen Singletrail findest, dann fährst Du ihn und hast deinen Spaß. Im Bikepark wirst Du nur begrenzt Spaß haben.
MFG


----------



## Cube99 (16. Februar 2012)

Habe zum "Anfangen" auch ein ähnliches Bike gehabt. (Ghost Se 3000)
Ich finde ein Hardtail zum Anfangen perfekt!! Man lernt die Technik viel sauberer, da es keine Fehler verzeiht. So ein Hardtail macht schon einiges mit. Kannst ruhig mal in den Bikepark und die "harmlosen" Strecken runter.. ( 4x, Flowtrails...) Aber freeride und co würde ich eher meiden. Da steht man den mit den Dicken Prügeln eher im Weg. (hab selbst die Erfahrung gemacht)


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (19. Februar 2012)

kann jmd gute reifen empfehlen die auf Alex DP 20 Disc felgen draufpassen ? immoment habe ich 2.25 er schwalbe black jack und die sind nich so das wahre ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (19. Februar 2012)

nimm die schwalbe fat albert. Die müsste es normal auch in 2.25 geben.


----------



## Quator94 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich kann dir die Michelin Wild GripR 2,25 empfehlen. Fahre die auch an meinem Hardtail.

https://www.ebiketester24.de/ncm-e-bike/


----------



## MoutainGirl (21. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, du musst selbst wissen wie du dich schützt!
Ein Helm und Handschuhe sind dabei schon ein guter Anfang und reichen für deine Ziele wahrscheinlich aus.
Wirst ja wissen, wie oft du den Boden spürst


----------



## nahetalmoves (21. Februar 2012)

Je nach Fahrweise und Terrain ist ein Rückenprotektor auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## BullsCobra (22. Februar 2012)

Ich werde jetzt erstmal meinen Uralthelm durch einen Fullface- oder Multifunktionshelm ersetzen. Da ich mich mit dem Bike erstmal auf nicht allzu schweres Gelände beschränkt habe (Bikepark ade), sollte das auch vorerst reichen.


----------



## Jayesso (22. Februar 2012)

warum nicht bikepark? ich wollte dieses jahr viell. auch mit meinem hardtail (cube acid) nach winterberg. der dh muss für mich aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabelbrecher (22. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab damals auch im Bikepark angefangen, da auch das eine oder andere Teil verschlissen^^
Mittlerweile aber eher auf Touren unterwegs, ist gechillter


----------



## BullsCobra (22. Februar 2012)

Naja, leichtere Trails fahre ich, aber dafür muss ich ja nicht in den Bikepark. Der nächste Park müsste von mir aus der Bullhead sein, oder Pößneck, aber den kenn ich nicht. Und am Bullhead steh ich ja den anderen nur im Weg. Aber ich bin gerade am überlegen, was ich im Sommer mache, da kann man ja auch Bikes ausleihen...


----------



## _dirtfreerider_ (22. Februar 2012)

sry das ich solange nich antworten konnte. also ich denk ich werde mir die fat albert holen. So was ich gehört hab sind die wohl gaanz gut


----------



## Jierdan (4. März 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, das Bike unter dir arbeiten lassen. Keine genau Linie (5-10cm Breite) sondern einen Korridor (50cm Breite) raussuchen in dem du bleiben willst. Wo das Rad innerhalb dieses Korridors fährt bleibt dem Rad überlassen. Dabei locker stehen, Lenken über Gewichtsverlagerung (links/rechts Lehnen, NICHT durch drehen am Lenker). Rad unter dir zum Kurveninneren legen. Lenker auch nicht allzu fest halten*, nur Umschlagen verhindern. Geschwindigkeit bringt hier auch Stabilität. Finger soweit es geht von den Bremsen lassen, mit der Vorderradbremse extrem vorsichtig sein. Je sicherer man mit kurz blockierenden Vorderrädern umgehen kann, desto besser klappts in dem Matsch...
> 
> Und dann brauchs nicht zuletzt GAAAAANZ viel Erfahrung damit das ganze auch funktioniert . Gerade das locker-bleiben ist ein Problem für viele...
> 
> ...



Ist das das, was Danny Hart 2011 so verdammt schnell gemacht hat in Fort William? Wahrscheinlich sind da noch ganz andere Skills im Spiel, kann man das überhaupt in Wort fassen und beschreiben, was er da so viel besser gemacht hat als der Rest?


----------



## BullsCobra (4. März 2014)

Ja man! Diesen Thead hab ich ja total vergessen... 

Also, um das Ganze noch mal zum Abschluss zu bringen (falls das überhaupt noch jemand lesen sollte):
Ich bin mittlerweile 17 und fahre ein Cube Hanzz. Das bewege ich viel im Enduro Bereich und fahr mittlerweile richtigen Downhill. Ich habe mich nach langem Suchen und Diskutieren mit meinen Eltern für das Bike entschieden, da es sich (wenn auch nicht in erster Linie dafür gebaut) für einen Freerider bemerkenswert gut bergauf treten lässt, sodass ich damit (trotz 16kg) in jedem Bereich gut zurecht komme (ohne dabei das dreifache für ein Enduro rausgehauen haben zu müssen). Mein BULLS habe ich natürlich immer noch und fahre es als Zweitbike. Leider hat sich die Gabel in ihre Bestandteile aufgelöst und allgemein hat es schon bessere Zeiten erlebt, deswegen sieht es nicht mehr viel Gelände (bis ich jedenfalls mal wieder Geld habe, es neu aufzubauen). Wie viele jedoch gesagt haben, habe ich mit dem Bike unzählige technische Sachen gelernt, über die ich mir mit einem Fully nie Gedanken gemacht hätte - ich bin froh, damit die ersten Jahre 'gefristet' zu haben!
Was die Bike Parks angeht - habe ich 400m vor meiner Haustür ein Trailparadis gefunden, wo ich alles habe, was ich so brauche (wenn auch nicht so ganz legal). Für größere Sachen fahre ich nach Jena - die Berge um die Stadt herum haben einfach endlos viele Trails aller Kategorien! Außerdem habe ich mit der Zeit durch andere Downhiller auch die lokalen Strecken kennen gelernt.
Was mir jedoch sehr geholfen hat, war ein E-Mail-Verteiler unter Locals (fast ausschließlich Studenten), in den ich reinkommen konnte. Besser als mit einer Hand voll 'Privatlehrern' kann man es nicht haben!

So das wars, mehr Inhalt aus dem Thread kenne ich nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr, ist ja auch schon off-topic ^^

Ich bedanke mich nochmal für die vielen durchdachten Antworten und die konstruktive Kritik! Ich kenne andere Threads mit gleichem Thema, die nichts außer sinnloser Kritik und Brainfu** beinhalten.
Deshalb - Danke an alle Kommentatoren, Ride on! 

Gruß,
Georg


----------



## jan84 (4. März 2014)

. Perfekt gelaufen .


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2014)

Was für eine coole Geschichte


----------

